# Whats the best area of christchurch to raise a family



## mackers26

Hi everyone.

We are on the verge of moving to Christchurch from Ireland & as we have a young family ( 2 boys aged 3 years & 18 months) we're seeking advise on the best area around Christchurch to live in.

Thank you in advance for any advise given!


----------



## Liam(at)Large

Anywhere you can find reasonable rent at this point (at least according to the news).


----------



## eireannsand33

HI we are moving to christchurch in Aug, My OH is actually moving next month as he got a job offer. I have found it hard to get some info on here about the same question, I think beckenham, cashmere or cashmere hills st martins all looks nice, but as I am researching non stop, it seems to me you get alot more for your money in the towns surrounding cc, although I have yet to find out any info on which would be best for us. Think schools, distance to work etc.. not much help but all the best ;-)


----------



## mackers26

eireannsand33 said:


> HI we are moving to christchurch in Aug, My OH is actually moving next month as he got a job offer. I have found it hard to get some info on here about the same question, I think beckenham, cashmere or cashmere hills st martins all looks nice, but as I am researching non stop, it seems to me you get alot more for your money in the towns surrounding cc, although I have yet to find out any info on which would be best for us. Think schools, distance to work etc.. not much help but all the best ;-)


Thanks. I may be there in 6-8 weeks time. We were going to go together but we've decided that it would be best for me to get a feel of the place before my wife & kids come out. It really depends on where my jobs at i suppose & how convenient transport & schools etc are.


----------



## eireannsand33

mackers26 said:


> Thanks. I may be there in 6-8 weeks time. We were going to go together but we've decided that it would be best for me to get a feel of the place before my wife & kids come out. It really depends on where my jobs at i suppose & how convenient transport & schools etc are.


That's great, lots of work.. Did u check out seek nz? Thats how my husband got his job applying for his visa fri so he will b there in the next 4-6 wks. We are doing that too he will have co vehicle so can check out areas. What part of Ireland are ye from? I will travel with the kids end of Aug. gonna be tough but it will b great he will b so familiar with the place. Hope it all works out for ye.


----------



## eireannsand33

Apologies see u are from uk not Ireland  neighbours though


----------



## mackers26

eireannsand33 said:


> Apologies see u are from uk not Ireland  neighbours though


lol, i'm actually from Omagh in co.Tyrone. I put up the wrong flag when i registered then it wouldn't let me change but it doesn't really matter.
We originally wanted to go together but we're starting to realise it may not be a good idea, its gonna be tough.
I will have a job before i go out to NZ but my wife, who's a PA has been on Seek NZ already & has seen quite a few jobs. We should know this week where i'm going.


----------



## eireannsand33

Lol ok maybe it was my intuition so thinking u were already Irish, I'm going to be working for myself I'm a complimentary health therapist so will see how that goes, when I have kids settled I will with set up myself or work for someone else. Great to hear another family in our situation. Would like to hear when your settled about where you have chosen to live.


----------



## mackers26

eireannsand33 said:


> Lol ok maybe it was my intuition so thinking u were already Irish, I'm going to be working for myself I'm a complimentary health therapist so will see how that goes, when I have kids settled I will with set up myself or work for someone else. Great to hear another family in our situation. Would like to hear when your settled about where you have chosen to live.


ok, will keep in touch.

Good luck!


----------



## Ramjet2012

Hi

We have just moved. My husband has been here for 3 weeks and the kids and I for 1 week!
He did a lot of driving around and looked at different areas. We have decided on Rolleston, Selwyn district. It is 22 Km's out of Christchurch. Takes my husband 20-25 minutes into CC in rush hour. 
School are good from what I hear, mine are starting school tomorrow!!
There are 2 primary schools Rolleston Primary and Clearview primary. They both have websites. There is no secondary school yet, but the kids here go to Lincoln for that. 10 minutes away. Also a very good secondary school. 
Check out the schools Decile ratings ... Gives you a good understanding of the type of people etc

Rent is cheaper than in CC. A very new area with new houses. So beautiful. 
You have the basic shops you need. 
It is a very sought after area. Houses go quick!!

Other areas Lincoln, prebleton, Pegasus ... I would personally stay away from summer, Scarborough, new Brighton as earthquake damage is hectic there lots of work to be done there! Although it is so beautiful to go for day drives and walks there. Cashmere is beautiful just very hilly!! Personally would rather be on flat ground ...

We love it so far. The kiwi's have been very friendly and helpful. 

This is all my personal opinion on the research we have done. We Had nobody in nz to give us info. Have only been here a short while. Loving it!!
Berenice.


----------



## eireannsand33

Delighted you have all settled in Berniece  my hubby is leaving in 3wls and will be doing alot of scouting areas when he is off work. Thanks for the info. Just wish we were all going together but I guess this way is best. At least ye are finally there now big weight off


----------



## mackers26

Ramjet2012 said:


> Hi
> 
> We have just moved. My husband has been here for 3 weeks and the kids and I for 1 week!
> He did a lot of driving around and looked at different areas. We have decided on Rolleston, Selwyn district. It is 22 Km's out of Christchurch. Takes my husband 20-25 minutes into CC in rush hour.
> School are good from what I hear, mine are starting school tomorrow!!
> There are 2 primary schools Rolleston Primary and Clearview primary. They both have websites. There is no secondary school yet, but the kids here go to Lincoln for that. 10 minutes away. Also a very good secondary school.
> Check out the schools Decile ratings ... Gives you a good understanding of the type of people etc
> 
> Rent is cheaper than in CC. A very new area with new houses. So beautiful.
> You have the basic shops you need.
> It is a very sought after area. Houses go quick!!
> 
> Other areas Lincoln, prebleton, Pegasus ... I would personally stay away from summer, Scarborough, new Brighton as earthquake damage is hectic there lots of work to be done there! Although it is so beautiful to go for day drives and walks there. Cashmere is beautiful just very hilly!! Personally would rather be on flat ground ...
> 
> We love it so far. The kiwi's have been very friendly and helpful.
> 
> This is all my personal opinion on the research we have done. We Had nobody in nz to give us info. Have only been here a short while. Loving it!!
> Berenice.


hi Berinice

Its great that your over so soon with your husband, you's seem to have settled in quickly. I now have my job offer & start a the beginning of june. I will go 1st & my wife will follow with the boys in 2/3 months, which will be tough on us but i think necessary. We to don't want to live in the city but are prepared to do it initially.

Thanks for the info on those areas, i will check them out when i'm there

Best wishes 
stephen


----------

